# How is called wood with fungus marble



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello

How is called wood with fungus marble structure/ pattern ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Decodrew said:


> Hello
> 
> How is called wood with fungus marble structure/ pattern ?


Ambrosia Maple is considered a decorative feature which gives the wood additional character....

Ambrosia" is a term that's commonly applied to lumber from eastern red and silver maples that has streaks of color caused by an infestation of the ambrosia beetle. But "ambrosia beetle" really is a generic term for many different types of beetles whose larvae bore into trees and deposit a fungal symbiont into the wood. This fungus breaks down the wood into a compound that the larvae can eat. Beetles usually infest dead or dying trees and often will enter the trunk through a broken branch or other injury. Infested trees are more prevalent in warmer areas of the country, their incidence declining in northern Pennsylvania and New York.

The ambrosia figure has a tapered, oblong shape running with the grain, and usually a grayish color. The figure pattern can be mild or dense, depending on the degree of infestation. Ambrosia maple also is called "ghost" maple, because the stains look like ghosts suspended in the board and the larvae tunnels appear to be eyes.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

"Spalted" wood is the name I'd know it by.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I would call it "spalted" also


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dominik your piece's have a fantastic colour, as they said we call that 'Spalted" you have some nice piece of it. N


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

I know it as 'spalted' also


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the difference between spalted and ambrosia is that ambrosia can cost considerably more...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> the difference between spalted and ambrosia is that ambrosia can cost considerably more...


Like "denim pine" which is the blue stained boards that come from trees infested with Mountain Pine Beetle. It was considered a defect and almost unsellable until someone renamed it.

I "spalted" some birch by accident once. I took some boards and covered them with planer shavings once in the attic of my shop. What I didn't know at the time was that I had a leak in the roof just above it. I checked the boards about 2 months later and the shavings were damp and the boards were spalted.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Like "denim pine" which is the blue stained boards that come from trees infested with Mountain Pine Beetle. It was considered a defect and almost unsellable until someone renamed it.
> 
> I "spalted" some birch by accident once. I took some boards and covered them with planer shavings once in the attic of my shop. What I didn't know at the time was that I had a leak in the roof just above it. I checked the boards about 2 months later and the shavings were damp and the boards were spalted.


you mean this stuff???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Like "denim pine" which is the blue stained boards that come from trees infested with Mountain Pine Beetle. It was considered a defect and almost unsellable until someone renamed it.
> 
> I "spalted" some birch by accident once. I took some boards and covered them with planer shavings once in the attic of my shop. What I didn't know at the time was that I had a leak in the roof just above it. I checked the boards about 2 months later and the shavings were damp and the boards were spalted.



you might like this...

Spalted Wood - Woodworking Techniques - American Woodworker

Spalt Your Own Lumber - Fine Woodworking Article

Spalt Your Own Lumber: Drying Spalted Wood - Fine Woodworking


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Like "denim pine" which is the blue stained boards that come from trees infested with Mountain Pine Beetle. It was considered a defect and almost unsellable until someone renamed it.
> 
> I "spalted" some birch by accident once. I took some boards and covered them with planer shavings once in the attic of my shop. What I didn't know at the time was that I had a leak in the roof just above it. I checked the boards about 2 months later and the shavings were damp and the boards were spalted.


forgot one..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spalted wood*

This is what I used the pieces I accidentally created. I didn't allow it to get too far and I only used it for the faces in the columns. It was just enough to get the pattern and the color was a little darker overall. I've always thought it added a nice touch to the overall look of the project.

For some reason the computer wouldn't let me rotate the picture.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> This is what I used the pieces I accidentally created. I didn't allow it to get too far and I only used it for the faces in the columns. It was just enough to get the pattern and the color was a little darker overall. I've always thought it added a nice touch to the overall look of the project.
> 
> For some reason the computer wouldn't let me rotate the picture.


no problem...
I'm laying down so all is good..

and that's some fine work too..


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Since I became member of this forum I wanted to know the meaning of spalted wood.

Stick, your knowledge about wood is impressive


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...it's not for nothin' they call him 'Stick'!


----------

